# Shades of Gold



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

My lovely little 15 week old Tyrion has the most beautiful gold coat. It's gold on the outside, pale cream underneath and then right at the base a deep gold seems to be coming through again.

Although gold wasn't my first choice in colour I love how he's looking. I can't wait to see what colour he ends up when he's an adult.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful! And look at those lashes!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's so handsome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Is he a Lanister? 

He's adorable!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont know how many more adorable puppy photos I can handle lol I really want a second puppy and I know my breeder has puppies atm but DH isn't in support lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*More shades of gold*

Leo's coat is gold from root to tip with a bit of white on the tip of his tail, at the withers and on his chest. It will be interesting to watch the coat color change over time. I'm on my IPAD so can only upload one picture at a time. Maddening!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

He looks very intellligent!:eyebrowsoes he know any tricks yet?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo's coat is gold from root to tip with a bit of white on the tip of his tail, at the withers and on his chest. It will be interesting to watch the coat color change over time. I'm on my IPAD so can only upload one picture at a time. Maddening!


I have a friend with a very red Hav. He started out pretty red, then lightened quite a bit... Still red, but lighter, and now that his adult coat is just about in, he's darker than he was as a little puppy. So it seems to me that the REAL golds and reds can sometimes hold their color better than the sables.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what happens as Leo grows! His hair seems to be growing so fast.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Probably ee in his color DNA, as in he got a copy from both parents. He could lighten all the way to a cream, or darken. No one has it figured out yet.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

krandall said:


> Is he a Lanister?
> 
> He's adorable!


He is a Lannister :laugh:
He's best friend with my samoyed girl Daenerys Targaryen 



Pucks104 said:


> Leo's coat is gold from root to tip with a bit of white on the tip of his tail, at the withers and on his chest. It will be interesting to watch the coat color change over time. I'm on my IPAD so can only upload one picture at a time. Maddening!


Leo is a cutie and his colour is the same colour as the other Hav I show Mr Whitman. He has gotten lighter and lighter, he' almost white gold now. Very pretty.

So far I've only see two Havs with this strange 'banding' of gold colour, Tyrion and his sister Molly. Their brother (also named Leo  ) is a pale fawn colour like their father.



Ruth4Havs said:


> He looks very intellligent!:eyebrowsoes he know any tricks yet?


The only 'tricks' he knows at the moment are stand and walking nicely on a show lead. Tyrion's a show dog, show training comes first, then tricks 

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments on my boy


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion is a cutie! He and Leo are the same age - 15 weeks. He is such a fun little puppy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tyrion is looks sweet and beautifully fluffy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Targaryen said:


> He is a Lannister :laugh:
> He's best friend with my samoyed girl Daenerys Targaryen


I love it! (love HIM too!)


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Super cutie


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Heyyy, he kinda looks like Leo...op2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, 2 little golden babies!


----------

